# 97 Nissan pickup manual transmission



## 40vern (May 10, 2011)

i am trying to find a transmission for a 97 manual however i have been unable to find one. does this transmission fit another truck or car? it is 5 speed. thanks to all in advance.


----------



## 40vern (May 10, 2011)

does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

In the old days junkyards used the Hollanders Interchange manual to determine which parts were interchangeable on each vehicle. You might want to search the internet for a soft version or find a friendly yard that will let you use one.

Also, where have you looked to find a transmission? Have you tried this?

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market

Steve


----------

